# Pomace encrusted cheese!



## jburtner (Nov 2, 2021)

I did some with unfermented sweet must and some with pressed pomace. Vacuum sealed and put away for a month or two in the fridge. To be enjoyed at a later date with crackers, other goodies, and…. Wine!

Next up a jar or two of pomace jam!


----------



## VinesnBines (Nov 3, 2021)

I made blueberry jam with pomace. I have to say the jam was far better than the blueberry Dragon Blood. (Dragon Blood is too thin for me no matter what - I'll just make regular fruit wine). I also cooked up the fig pomace for a butter like spread. The family likes the fig spread but I prefer the figs canned in syrup. 

In the early days of the pandemic I was able to make a Merlot bread with leftover yeast. I tried again with a batch of Cab Sav with no success.


----------



## jburtner (Nov 3, 2021)

Good idea! I’ve got some fig I’ve macerated into a brandy for a “fig-cello” kind of thing. Maybe I can do a couple jams.

Any recommendations on an easy way to process and remove pomace seeds for a few cups of pomace?

cheers,
Johann


----------



## VinesnBines (Nov 3, 2021)

My fig seeds seem to have vanished or were caught in the mesh bag. My fig sauce/butter is not seedy. I used a bag for the figs during fermentation.


----------



## ratflinger (Nov 3, 2021)

Great idea! Many cheeses are encased in odd things to enhance the flavor. Cheese encrusted with ash is very good, so I suspect your pomace encrusted cheese will be excellent!


----------



## jburtner (Nov 14, 2021)

I made a few jars of pomace jam. Added in a few figs, blueberries, a bunch of de-seeded pomace, a shot of fig brandy, and cooked it all down with a nice tempranillo/ cab sav spanish reserva - added pectin, a little lemon juice, and minimal sugar - wow! This stuff is great with some cheese and meats! Infused one jar with fresh rosemary sprigs and a second with oregano cuttings.
I’ve got some pomace stored in the freezer to make more because this will not last till next
Year.


----------



## Sailor323 (Nov 15, 2021)

Add both Flavor and Color While also Protecting Your Homemade Cheese

Are you making cheese at home or know someone who does? Then try adding the rich flavor of the grape skins to your homemade cheese by covering your cheese tomme in grape must pomace. This method is very old and used in both France and Italy. In France, the most popular variety is called Tomme au Marc. This cheese is covered in grape must pomace and tightly sealed. After two months of aging, the cheese is removed and dried. The result is a beautiful cheese covered in grape skins and seeds that has the rich complex flavors found only in wine grapes. ( Efficient Home Winemaking: Don’t let Your Leftover Grape Skins go to Waste! — Wine Grapes Direct ) Also Researchers are also exploring pomace's properties as a food preservative — studies have shown that compounds called polyphenols found in grapes and in pomace kill bacteria that can cause food to spoil.


----------



## jburtner (Nov 15, 2021)

I wish I knew how to bulk process and remove the grape seeds in the pomace - At the moment it's by hand and not too much of an issue to do a cup or so while cooking up the jam.

Cheese making is the next hobby but for now I just use different store bought cheeses 

Some de-seeded pomace and jam as part of a melted brie or camenbert plate is pretty special!

Cheers,
johann


----------

